# Buying a car through a dealer



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Im interested in buying a car through a dealer in victoria. But this is the first time, im buying through a dealer. And need to confirm some details. Its not brand new, but stated as near new or used. I just want to clarify;

1. does the dealer provide me with roadworthy certificate? This is a 2014 model and under 3000km. or do i need a RWC for this car? 

2. And do I have to check whether this car has any debts attached to it or has been written off? or does the dealer do the checks for me? 

3. Do I need to inspect the car through RACV or does the dealer do this for me? 

4. lastly, are all the above and registration included in driveaway price and no more hidden cost? 

Thank you so much in advance
Rose


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

rose2014 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im interested in buying a car through a dealer in victoria. But this is the first time, im buying through a dealer. And need to confirm some details. Its not brand new, but stated as near new or used. I just want to clarify;
> 
> ...


1: For Victoria, it seems that all used cars need a RWC. Some states base this on being over a certain age, but Victoria does not mention ages. They just say: "_A Certificate of Roadworthiness is required when a vehicle is sold, if a used vehicle is to be re-registered or, in some cases to clear a Vehicle Defect. It is only issued by a licensed vehicle tester_."

2: I would check this myself and not trust a dealer.

3: An RACV inspection is voluntary. I doubt that a dealer would do it and pay for it. Anyway I would rather it be done independent to the dealer.

4: The driveaway price SHOULD include everything. 'Cash price' and 'drive away price' - Consumer Affairs Victoria


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

JandE said:


> thank you so much, will keep that in mind.
> 
> But if i go for a brand new one, do i still need a RWC?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

rose2014 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im interested in buying a car through a dealer in victoria. But this is the first time, im buying through a dealer. And need to confirm some details. Its not brand new, but stated as near new or used. I just want to clarify;
> 
> ...


1 all used cars being sold as registered must have a RWC provided by the seller.
2. A registered dealer should provide an unencumbered title but it is quite cheap to check , see this link.
https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...-277F3t7CtrwOghZw&sig2=ZM7SS1M1lKd6Uq98Oth__w
3. An RACV check helps but is not totally foolproof and there may still be problems with the car.
4. The drive away cost should include everything, just confirm with the dealer.

As far as a new car goes it is the dealers responsibility to get it registered there is no need for you to get a RWC.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> 1 all used cars being sold as registered must have a RWC provided by the seller. 2. A registered dealer should provide an unencumbered title but it is quite cheap to check , see this link. https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.allianz.com.au/car-insurance/news/tips-second-hand-vehicle&ved=0CEsQFjAFahUKEwjlrveP89fHAhXkLKYKHZ21Btk&usg=AFQjCNE2EIqZJPv_T-277F3t7CtrwOghZw&sig2=ZM7SS1M1lKd6Uq98Oth__w 3. An RACV check helps but is not totally foolproof and there may still be problems with the car. 4. The drive away cost should include everything, just confirm with the dealer. As far as a new car goes it is the dealers responsibility to get it registered there is no need for you to get a RWC.


Thank you so very much! now it makes sense to me )


----------

